# Club GeoPremiere at Auberge du Lac Morency



## GlennBenscoter (Nov 11, 2007)

How far / What down hill skiing if any is near this resort?  And what is the likelilhood for good conditions in Mid April?

Thank
Glenn Benscoter


----------



## cirkus (Nov 12, 2007)

Glenn,
We were there for a few days in August, so I don't know the April conditions. The resort is about an hour north and west on Montreal, and there is a ski resort in the town about 10 minutes away. Mont Tremblant is also about an hour away. We enjoyed the area and the resort. 
Bill


----------



## CarlK (Nov 14, 2007)

Glenn:
The closest village of any size is Saint Saveur (very trendy and crowded with traffic), and there are a number of ski hills in the area.  Driving time to the hills will probably be closer to 20 minutes to 1/2 hour in winter.  We  haven't been in April, but last year at Christmas and New Years the area had about a foot of snow and we got freezing rain.  Call the resort, they are very friendly.
Carl


----------



## Aldo (Nov 15, 2007)

Just an aside--

About 15 minutes or so south of this resort is the town of St. Jerome.  Right on the town square, across the park from the main church, is a little hole in the wall Chinese place (no buffet, menu only) that is absolutely out of this world.

As far as skiing in April, you're from Massachusetts, you know how it is.  Might get lucky, might not.  There's at least a couple dozen ski runs within 90 minutes drive from St. Hippolyte....not only Tremblant, but St. Donato and a multitude of other smaller ones.  If it's cold enough, someone will be making snow, but again, late spring stuff?  Probably not the best conditions, of course.


----------



## garytam (Nov 24, 2007)

We were there two years ago Christmas.  First night, got about a foot of snow, my car couldn't get out of the parking lot (Caravan with snow tire), had to call the resort tow truck.  Second night another 1.5 feet of snow, again call for help.  So, depends on which building you get, you may have some car trouble if you don't have a 4 wheel drive.


----------

